# Liver shunt/Microvascular Dysplasia



## bellabee (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello, I am a newbie here! I joined last week after finding out that my 3 year old baby girl may have either a liver shunt or microvascular dysplasia or both. She had a couple small strange episodes last week after eating, not seizures but shaking/confusion/unstable for a couple minutes. She acted perfectly normal after coming out of those. I called the vet and she had a full blood profile and bile acid testing Friday. He called back on Saturday with the results that her bile acids levels were extremely high. We put her on 3 meds/supplements to support her liver immediately. She has been fine all weekend. I have to take her on Thursday for an x-ray and ultrasound to see her liver size and possible liver shunt if detectable. 

Bella is my baby, I was there the minute she was born. My friend's female was her mom and she promised her to me at birth. I have been with her as she grew up and took her permanently at 9 weeks. I am extremely upset by this news and am trying to find out anything I can about these conditions and how to help her. 

If anyone has dealt with either or both of these please let me know your experiences!!

LoriAnn


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you and Bella are going through this. My Smoke had some elevated liver tests after he got poisoned, they are back to normal now. Brodysmom gave me a few good places for info. 

DogAware.com Health: Liver Disease in Dogs
canineliver-d : This list is for owners of dogs who curr
DogLiverDisease : Dog Liver Disease
Liver_Shunt_And_MVD_Support : Liver Shunt & MVD/HMD Support

I hope one of these places can give you the info you need.

As for diet, the vet gave me the Science Diet Hepatic diet food, which he did not tolerate vey well. We found Royal Canin hepatic diet which is a much better special diet food.

Best of luck, I have heard with the special diet and good care, the dog can live a longer life.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What disturbing news!!

Pam gave you some great links. This is a common problem in yorkshire terriers and it has been determined to be hereditary. The parents of your puppy should not be bred again and you should certainly let the breeder know so she can alter her breeding program and neuter this puppy's sire and dam.

Keep us posted! With proper care, hopefully you can avoid surgery.


----------



## bellabee (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you both for all of the useful info!! Unfortunately Bella's sire has produced many litters. He was the top producer of champion chihuahuas for many years. He died last year at the age of about 13. He probably has 100's of offspring. Her Dam is from the same lines as her sire. She has had 5 pups all of which my friend still has. No signs of liver problems with any of her pups as of yet. 

Thanks again for the links and kind words!!

LoriAnn


----------

